# Bees in glass



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks like an observation hive.


----------



## Corvair68 (May 10, 2011)

Looks like a standard observation hive to me too.


----------



## Nantom670 (Jul 29, 2011)

I make a window on the side and under my top cover. I use glass or plexiglass. Plexiglass is easy to cut and use for half of the inside cover and half luan or 1/4" plywood with a circle or small square to place my feeder inside whenever I use one. I like the side window view on my bottom box so that I can see if she is laying. Its nice to watch them cover the frame running all over it for a few days and the next thing you know they have all the cells sealed with worker brood and you can watch them come out and they get busy cleaning out the cells and doing the process all over again. I also love my inner cover view because every time I go to the hives, which is every day, I take off the outer cover and look in through the plexiglass and they are busy as bees. I let others see them also. 

I take a jar lid or some other container and place rocks or something inside of it so the bees cannot drown easily and make up some 1 to 1 sugar water and pour in just enough to cover the rocks about half way and place it in my front or side yard and the bees come from all over to feed. You can stand back and watch them the first time they visit and they will make their circles and drink the sugar water and then they fly up and make a few more circles to get the site down and then they will fly straight toward their hive. You can stand next to the feeder and place your hand on it and they will land on your hand and clean their feet and such and while feeding they are not interested in stinging anyone, we have never been stung doing this. My grandchildren and others love to watch this. The grandchildren will sometimes let a bee land on their hand with a lot of coaching. Other times they may not. My granddaughter did let one land and I ask my 4 years old grandson if he wanted to let a bee land on his hand, and right fast, he said No. But it is interesting to me and I use it to teach others about the bees if they are interested. Here are a few pictures on my photobucket page: http://s1202.photobucket.com/user/nantom670/media/IMG_0738.jpg.html


----------



## Wallroad (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes, it is an observation hive. But I've never seen one where the comb is built right on a pane of glass.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I have. Not that unusual. When they have no choice.


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

Look at my pictures under Observation Hive For Sale. The bees have attached lots of comb to the glass.


----------

